# UGA fans. Thoughts on UT game



## choot'em (Oct 2, 2011)

What vibe do yall get for saturday? If you think you will kill us, tell me why. I felt good about this game till Hunter went out. Our inability to run the ball scares me and our D has alot of holes. With that said I still think that we are good enough to score on yall. Just wanting to hear your thoughts. 
This is not meant to be a trash talking, bashing thread.


----------



## chadair (Oct 2, 2011)

GO 10RC


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 2, 2011)

No earthly idea.  I'm not sure how much better we really are.  we've beaten the state of Mississippi but what does that tell us?  We had nearly carbon copy games the last two weeks.  Run the ball well, play good defense, get a lead in the first half.  Then shut it down at half time and try to "preserve the win."  We have looked lifeless in the second half the last two weeks.  I do think Tennessee is better than either of the Missy teams so we can not do that this week.

I think that if we get to the qb and run the ball like we have the last two weeks ( questionable since Corny Washington had a stupid attack) we will be fine.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2011)

I know UT can still throw the ball around some. So I guess they just have to key on  D. Rogers. Our D is playing ahhite so I dont really worry about what they can do as far as handling UT's O. Not saying UT wont score just saying our D will keep us in the game. Our O has to control the game by running the ball. In the 2nd half too!!!!! I think UT is alot better than the last two teams we have beat. Murray has to stop the INT, and our D needs to create some. As a Dawg I know anything can happen in Knoxville!


----------



## choot'em (Oct 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I know UT can still throw the ball around some. So I guess they just have to key on  D. Rogers. Our D is playing ahhite so I dont really worry about what they can do as far as handling UT's O. Not saying UT wont score just saying our D will keep us in the game. Our O has to control the game by running the ball. In the 2nd half too!!!!! I think UT is alot better than the last two teams we have beat. Murray has to stop the INT, and our D needs to create some. As a Dawg I know anything can happen in Knoxville!



Its crazy how this series is. There are not many single digit wins. Lately it has been a blowout for the winner.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Will UT be running that 4-4-5 goal line defense again this year?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 2, 2011)

That defense is tough when the zebras ain't lookin!





Les Miles said:


> Will UT be running that 4-4-5 goal line defense again this year?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 2, 2011)

just a hunch, Ga 35-17. We don't give up much running or passing and offense puts a more complete game together. This is with our starting olb out for dui offense.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 2, 2011)

Ga beat a very deflated Miss St team.   I think State is done this year in the SEC.  The wind was taken out of their sails.  Beating Ole Miss didnt tell us anything about UGA.  They lost the two games that really counted.   

If UGA can get Crowell in the game early and control the tempo, they should win.   If Tyler "throat slasher" Bray gets cranked up, he will light up the UGA DB's.      

Should be a good game as usual with these two teams.  This is a big game for UGA if they are going to contend for the East.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Will UT be running that 4-4-5 goal line defense again this year?



If we can we will. It defeated the all mighty tigers last year. It should be able to help saturday


----------



## DSGB (Oct 3, 2011)

I know they'll have to keep their foot on the gas and not leave the offense in the locker room at halftime if they want to win.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 3, 2011)

I see Bray looking out his earhole A LOT this Sat. night.


----------



## Corey (Oct 3, 2011)

All pends if our O line wants to block, if they get pressure 
on Murray its going to be a long night. That and the recevers 
remember there plays and catch the ball, 2 of the three 
interceptions were on them I think.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 3, 2011)

*I think 10RC will win*

given it is at home and at night.  I think UGA is a better team, but don't believe we will win up there.  Too many young kids playing for the first time in that environment will hurt us.  Go Dawgs....


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 3, 2011)

I think UGA wins, better team all around!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 3, 2011)

we need big plays from special teams and maybe a few made field goals from Walsh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2011)

The enemy of my enemy is my friend.....
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## choot'em (Oct 3, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I see Bray looking out his earhole A LOT this Sat. night.



What makes you see this? Your front 7 has nowhere near the talent of florida. And what talent you do have is sitting on the bench and in a jail cell.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2011)

choot'em said:


> What makes you see this? Your front 7 has nowhere near the talent of florida. And what talent you do have is sitting on the bench and in a jail cell.



He is out on bond!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2011)

choot'em said:


> What makes you see this? Your front 7 has nowhere near the talent of florida. And what talent you do have is sitting on the bench and in a jail cell.



I'll give you two reasons why he says this, one is Jarvis the other is Jones.  And according to the folks who are supposed to know, you are wrong about our front seven in comparison to florida.  Not that it really matters.


----------



## 05kodiak (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck to a very young and inexperienced, but talented vols team. Good Lord, Ga. LSU, Alabama and S.C. back to back! That's tough even for a veteran team. This will definately be a learning experience for these young guys.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll give you two reasons why he says this, one is Jarvis the other is Jones.  And according to the folks who are supposed to know, you are wrong about our front seven in comparison to florida.  Not that it really matters.


Dont forget about #99 and big #6! Their sarting to become a great tag team!! I like our D right now!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 3, 2011)

Well chootem, one guy is named Jenkins and the other is named Geathers. You'll know before the game is over.


----------



## chadair (Oct 3, 2011)

I heard 10RC is breakin out their new combat uni's


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2011)

UGA shouldn't have a problem if they play up to their potential, they have the players.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll give you two reasons why he says this, one is Jarvis the other is Jones.  And according to the folks who are supposed to know, you are wrong about our front seven in comparison to florida.  Not that it really matters.



Who are those "folks"? And please dont say the UGA homers that are on CSS. You have played 2 good teams and your "Junk yard dawg" defense gave up 80 points.  UF is not doing that. Sorry, but that is not something to be scared of. I will give you that we wont have a lot of success running the ball. But Bray, Rogers and the other recievers and TEs are good enough to score.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 3, 2011)

chadair said:


> I heard 10RC is breakin out their new combat uni's



Did you photo shop pics of UF fans? Florida is notorious for cut off jeans and  mullets.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

riprap said:


> UGA shouldn't have a problem if they play up to their potential, they have the players.



Exactly, Our defense is looking good right now. We just need to establish the running game and stick to it! Controlling the ball and the clock is good defense too!

Georgia -37
Tenn- 24


----------



## chadair (Oct 3, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Did you photo shop pics of UF fans? Florida is notorious for cut off jeans and  mullets.



it aint jorts if it has denim suspenders  and that aint mullets, it was y'alls last nights supper


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 3, 2011)

I think if our def-backs can hold onto the passes that they are breaking up this game could get ugly for Tenn. There was I think at least 10 plus passes broken up by our backs in the last 2 games that had not the backs bobbled the ball it would have been 6 points each time. I think it will be a fun game to watch either way.GO DAWGS!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 3, 2011)

What part of our team will not show up this week?  It is always something.  The past two weeks it has been the offense in the second half.  Special teams have been very inconsistant at times.  We miss coach Belin on special teams.  Blair Walsh evidently has lost it. (Except on kick offs)  Turnovers vs. south Carolina got us beat..Boise was just better than us.  When oh when will we play a complete game???  And Dawgs out there, when was the last time we beat somebody good?  Think about that one


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Who are those "folks"? And please dont say the UGA homers that are on CSS. You have played 2 good teams and your "Junk yard dawg" defense gave up 80 points.  UF is not doing that. Sorry, but that is not something to be scared of. I will give you that we wont have a lot of success running the ball. But Bray, Rogers and the other recievers and TEs are good enough to score.



If we could access penalties for poor grammar, factual inaccuracy and misspelled words, you would be the top graduate from the Tennessee system of lower learning. 

Our special teams have given up almost half of these points.  I suggest you have a vet at the stadium on standby, because your old flee bitten hound is going to need serious attention after the real DAWGS come to visit.  The only thing we have to fear with this game is beating ourselves.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 4, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> If we could access penalties for poor grammar, factual inaccuracy and misspelled words, you would be the top graduate from the Tennessee system of lower learning.
> 
> Our special teams have given up almost half of these points.  I suggest you have a vet at the stadium on standby, because your old flee bitten hound is going to need serious attention after the real DAWGS come to visit.  The only thing we have to fear with this game is beating ourselves.



Nice. Grammer geek. There is one on every board


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> If we could access penalties for poor grammar, factual inaccuracy and misspelled words, you would be the top graduate from the Tennessee system of lower learning.
> 
> Our special teams have given up almost half of these points.  I suggest you have a vet at the stadium on standby, because your old flee bitten hound is going to need serious attention after the real DAWGS come to visit.  The only thing we have to fear with this game is beating ourselves.



I agree,just like the USC game,the D only gave up 17 points.I think,it was the O and special teams that gave up the rest of the points,we beat our selves in that game.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 4, 2011)

KEY:
We must be able to run the ball and keep Bray on the sidelines. He is a good passer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Who are those "folks"? And please dont say the UGA homers that are on CSS. You have played 2 good teams and your "Junk yard dawg" defense gave up 80 points.  UF is not doing that. Sorry, but that is not something to be scared of. I will give you that we wont have a lot of success running the ball. But Bray, Rogers and the other recievers and TEs are good enough to score.



People on CSS are UGA homers?  I'll have to take your word for it, never watched them. I was going to one time but I saw Tommy Bowden and changed the channel.

All I'm saying is our defense has played one lackluster game.  SC's points were scored off of turnovers and a special teams blunder.  

I agree that we have not played anybody.

I did not call our defense the junkyard dawgs.  They have a long way to go to reach that status.

I really haven't watched yall other than the Florida game but as far as i can tell, Bray and Rogers are a bit overrated.  But I'm not saying they will not have some success against us.  

I am not talking trash so I don't know why you took it like I was.  It's just that I don't know why you would think Florida's defense deserves a bunch more respect than ours.  Who have they played?  It doesn't matter.  Just concentrating on the next game.  I don't really care what other fans' perception of us is.  In the end it will be obvious what every team is and isn't.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think if our def-backs can hold onto the passes that they are breaking up this game could get ugly for Tenn. There was I think at least 10 plus passes broken up by our backs in the last 2 games that had not the backs bobbled the ball it would have been 6 points each time. I think it will be a fun game to watch either way.GO DAWGS!



Yeah I know it.  There were at least two that were sure pick sixes.  I realize that they would play receiver if they had good hands but man, when it hits you the hands you gotta have that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

FootLongDawg said:


> What part of our team will not show up this week?  It is always something.  The past two weeks it has been the offense in the second half.  Special teams have been very inconsistant at times.  We miss coach Belin on special teams.  Blair Walsh evidently has lost it. (Except on kick offs)  Turnovers vs. south Carolina got us beat..Boise was just better than us.  When oh when will be play a complete game???  And Dawgs out there, when was the last time we beat somebody good?  Think about that one



I agree on Belin.  That was a huge loss for us.  I hated to see him go because the special teams got better almost over night.  I agree that something is always missing but that is the hallmark of a Mark Richt team.  never firing on all cylinders.  never.  What frustrates me about the second half offense is that I think it was by design.  It didn't have to be that way.  Richt just decided at half time that we had a lead so he could happily shut it down, go ultra conservative and just try to "preserve the win."


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> People on CSS are UGA homers?  I'll have to take your word for it, never watched them. I was going to one time but I saw Tommy Bowden and changed the channel.
> 
> All I'm saying is our defense has played one lackluster game.  SC's points were scored off of turnovers and a special teams blunder.
> 
> ...



Dogs have lost to AA superstar Garcia and also lost to Kellen Moore and they are both at different ends of the spectrum. So I don't see how the QB position is really an importance to beating the dogs. If Bray just manages the game and rest of the team shows up to play the Vols will be very much in the game at the end.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 4, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Dogs have lost to AA superstar Garcia and also lost to Kellen Moore and they are both at different ends of the spectrum. So I don't see how the QB position is really an importance to beating the dogs. If Bray just manages the game and rest of the team shows up to play the Vols will be very much in the game at the end.



Once again, most of SC's points were not scored on the defense. Garcia did not beat UGA. He was 11/25 for 142 yds, 1 TD and 2 INTs.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 4, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Once again, most of SC's points were not scored on the defense. Garcia did not beat UGA. He was 11/25 for 142 yds, 1 TD and 2 INTs.



exactly....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 4, 2011)

So, who is TN's equivalent of Lattimore and Ingram, who accounted for the majority of SC's points?


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 4, 2011)

DSGB said:


> So, who is TN's equivalent of Lattimore and Ingram, who accounted for the majority of SC's points?



A South Georgia dog posted a opinion that Bray was overated. My opinion was what does it matter if he is overated? The dogs have already lost to a good QB team and a bad QB team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Dogs have lost to AA superstar Garcia and also lost to Kellen Moore and they are both at different ends of the spectrum. So I don't see how the QB position is really an importance to beating the dogs. If Bray just manages the game and rest of the team shows up to play the Vols will be very much in the game at the end.



Nothing wrong with that post.  I agree.  On the other hand, the vowels seem to have a hard time in the kickoff and punt department in terms of stopping returns.  We have a pretty good kick returner.  Also, from doing some light reading on Tennesee's D, apparently the linebackers aren't exactly frightening.  We get Crow bar going inside and we should be in good shape.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> A South Georgia dog posted a opinion that Bray was overated. My opinion was what does it matter if he is overated? The dogs have already lost to a good QB team and a bad QB team.



That's true.  But as Georgia Boy pointed out, SC has a good running back to make up for Garcia's shorcomings.  Tennessee does not.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nothing wrong with that post.  I agree.  On the other hand, the vowels seem to have a hard time in the kickoff and punt department in terms of stopping returns.  We have a pretty good kick returner.  Also, from doing some light reading on Tennesee's D, apparently the linebackers aren't exactly frightening.  We get Crow bar going inside and we should be in good shape.



Playing two freshman LB's has been hurting the Vols D and showed against Florida. Maggitt and Johnson both are still making mistakes and not playing at the speed their capable of. Maggitt however is a little farther along that Johnson IMO.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Adding to the earlier point about the fact that our sputtering second half offense was due to a decision by the coaches, check out these encouraging quotes from Bobo-… In both games, Bobo said he felt confident that if his offense avoided big mistakes, the defense was playing well enough to secure the victory.

“That’s got a lot to do with it,” Bobo said. “When you’re playing any team and your defense is handling them like they are, you don’t want to put yourself in a situation where it puts them in a bind, so to speak. You slow down your offensive tempo a little bit, make sure you run more clock, and then that’s when the execution becomes more important.

“We’ve got to do a better job of executing in those situations. I still think we can execute and get first downs, even though we’re slowing down our tempo a bit and how we’re approaching things.”

Note that the goal there is first downs, not more scoring.  That’s Richt ball


----------



## DSGB (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nothing wrong with that post.  I agree.  On the other hand, the vowels seem to have a hard time in the kickoff and punt department in terms of stopping returns.  We have a pretty good kick returner.  Also, from doing some light reading on Tennesee's D, apparently the linebackers aren't exactly frightening.  We get Crow bar going inside and we should be in good shape.



Both teams have had problems with special teams.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Both teams have had problems with special teams.



I know.  But that particular problems is beneficial to us, or should be.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 4, 2011)

*I thought the NCAA was your enemy*



rhbama3 said:


> The enemy of my enemy is my friend.....
> GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> If we could access penalties for poor grammar, factual inaccuracy and misspelled words, you would be the top graduate from the Tennessee system of lower learning.
> 
> Our special teams have given up almost half of these points.  I suggest you have a vet at the stadium on standby, because your old flee bitten hound is going to need serious attention after the real DAWGS come to visit.  The only thing we have to fear with this game is beating ourselves.



I may be wrong but I think you meant to say, If we could assess penalties for poor grammar.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> If we could access penalties for poor grammar, factual inaccuracy and misspelled words, you would be the top graduate from the Tennessee system of lower learning.
> 
> Our special teams have given up almost half of these points.  I suggest you have a vet at the stadium on standby, because your old flee bitten hound is going to need serious attention after the real DAWGS come to visit.  The only thing we have to fear with this game is beating ourselves.





fairhope said:


> I may be wrong but I think you meant to say, If we could assess penalties for poor grammar.



Oh snap!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh snap!



Yeah, oh snap. I guess if your not the top graduate, next in line is not bad...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Who are those "folks"? And please dont say the UGA homers that are on CSS. You have played 2 good teams and your "Junk yard dawg" defense gave up 80 points.  UF is not doing that. Sorry, but that is not something to be scared of. I will give you that we wont have a lot of success running the ball. But Bray, Rogers and the other recievers and TEs are good enough to score.



BTW; 
The UGA defense ranks fourth in the nation in passing yards allowed per game (151.6) and is tied for seventh, with Florida, in total defense (258.6 yards allowed per game). 

Read more: http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2011/10/04/1764384/morning-paper-a-mighty-wind.html#ixzz1ZqRGV2vK


----------



## justina (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright South GA Dawg, you got me thinking, lets look at the stats.

Offense YPG: GA-413.8  TN-447.5
    3rd down %: GA 40.8  TN-62.1

Defense YPG: GA-258.6  TN-338.3
    Pts/Game: GA-20.6  TN-20.5

College football is a momentum based sport. The players are young. The only stat that matters to me is 3rd down %. The football team that converts the most 3rd downs will win this game. 

The spread for this game is GA -1  over/under 57. That seems about right to me. 

TN's only loss was to Florida. TN rushed the ball for -9 yards. 3rd down % was  30%. TN lost by 10 points, that's actually impressive when you run the ball for -9 yards. Is GA's defense as good as FL's?

With all that said, it will be a single digit win. But for who?!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

justina said:


> With all that said, it will be a single digit win. But for who?!



I'm thinking Georgia is going to win this game.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> BTW;
> The UGA defense ranks fourth in the nation in passing yards allowed per game (151.6) and is tied for seventh, with Florida, in total defense (258.6 yards allowed per game).
> 
> Read more: http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2011/10/04/1764384/morning-paper-a-mighty-wind.html#ixzz1ZqRGV2vK



We were talking about the front 7, right? Rushing D would be the best judgement of the front 7, right? Jawga is 32nd with UF at 18th. UF has played the best team in the country and is still ahead of you. Ask any college football fan, that doesnt wear red, whos front 7 they would rather have. I guarantee you that the mass majority would say UF. 
I hate both teams equally so there is no bias in my observation


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2011)

here is some inf,now Im not saying we stop UT from scoring or making some big/good plays but,they will haft to work very hard to do it........

This UGA defense has the chance to be something very special. Over the last 3 games no opposing team has scored an offensive touchdown. In fact, no team has been in the red-zone in the last 12 quarters against the Grantham led defense. However, in the last three games none of these teams have had a potent passing attack. Coastal Carolina was completely outmanned, Ole Miss had an average offense, and Mississippi State was dependent on their solid ground game. 

This week is different. This is the first potent passing attack UGA has faced since the season opener against Boise State. UGA struggled against Boise State so many assume that UGA will struggle against Tennessee. However, that cannot be further from the truth. First, UGA as a whole has improved greatly on defense since the opening game against Boise. Second, while Tyler Bray is a solid quarterback he is not Kellen Moore, Third, Tennessee runs more of a pro-style offense then a spread offense with multiple shifts. While those are the main reasons why the UGA defense will be successful in Knoxville I will give you 
a few more.

1) Jenkins and Geathers – The two big men in the middle allow UGA to bring more blitzes as well as allow the middle linebackers to be free to make plays in the passing game. Last season the linebackers had to focus on stopping the run first and foremost. That made them late into their zone drops and we were susceptible to play action and quick underneath crossing routes. That is not the case this season.

2) The Return of the Safety – It appears that the great UGA safety position has returned. That was when the UGA defense was the best under VanGorder and it is returning to that level of play. Since Rambo’s return after Boise State game he has had four interceptions and broken up many other passes. Shawn Williams has been a violent strong safety causing many receivers to get alligator arms coming across the middle.

3) Jarvis Jones – Jones has been a nightmare for the opposition to block all season long. While his sack total is not very high he has been forcing the opposing QB’s to step up into pocket where they get pressured by the defensive lineman. He is a very versatile and disruptive linebacker.

4) Commings, Boykin, and Smith – These three cornerbacks are playing at an incredibly high level. They are playing with confidence which is allowing them to play fast and with their athletic ability that is scary. They have been blanketing receivers the last couple of weeks which has led to some coverage sacks and countless knocked down passes. This week is their opportunity to prove that they are on the same level as the Alabama and LSU secondary’s.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2011)

I will also say that  the offense will need to play 4 full quarters in this game....


----------



## choot'em (Oct 4, 2011)

nickel back said:


> here is some inf,now Im not saying we stop UT from scoring or making some big/good plays but,they will haft to work very hard to do it........
> 
> This UGA defense has the chance to be something very special. Over the last 3 games no opposing team has scored an offensive touchdown. In fact, no team has been in the red-zone in the last 12 quarters against the Grantham led defense. However, in the last three games none of these teams have had a potent passing attack. Coastal Carolina was completely outmanned, Ole Miss had an average offense, and Mississippi State was dependent on their solid ground game.
> 
> ...



To be honest this is what scares me the most about this game. UGA has better players all over the field. The only positions we have the edge is QB and receivers. If UGA comes to play, and plays to their potential, it should be a bad night for us. That has been the case for the last 6 years or so. For whatever reason UT plays UGA very well. If we win saturday we will have won 4 of the last 6, with inferior talent.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

choot'em said:


> We were talking about the front 7, right? Rushing D would be the best judgement of the front 7, right? Jawga is 32nd with UF at 18th. UF has played the best team in the country and is still ahead of you. Ask any college football fan, that doesnt wear red, whos front 7 they would rather have. I guarantee you that the mass majority would say UF.
> I hate both teams equally so there is no bias in my observation



Ok man  Like I said, I really don't care whether you respect or like us.  No need for me to.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 4, 2011)

Dawgs minus 1 point is where it is at. Dawgs have new life in the east and take advantage of the help they have been given. UGA wins this one outright.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2011)

justina said:


> Alright South GA Dawg, you got me thinking, lets look at the stats.
> 
> Offense YPG: GA-413.8  TN-447.5
> 3rd down %: GA 40.8  TN-62.1
> ...



Supposedly we are even with Florida in terms of team defense.  Now I readily admit that we have not played many good teams.  But neither have they.  What I'm saying is, I really can't get much of a handle on how good either defense is.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I may be wrong but I think you meant to say, If we could assess penalties for poor grammar.



Opps.  See whut happens wuz dat I fell and nows I can'ts gets up!  

BTW, what you doing posting in this thread willis ... reading comprehension down these days or are you a closet DAWG fan?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Yeah, oh snap. I guess if your not the top graduate, next in line is not bad...



Ah naw you didn't ... tell me, oh great product of bammer ... who painted this picture for you?  Who put the color numbers on the page?  Come on ... give it up!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Opps.  See whut happens wuz dat I fell and nows I can'ts gets up!
> 
> BTW, what you doing posting in this thread willis ... reading comprehension down these days or are you a closet DAWG fan?



 Time for you to step away from the bar and call a taxi. No Mutt fan here and I didn't see that it was an official thread. As far as who painted this picture? maybe it was the person you were trying to correct and put down. You know the one that finished at the top of the class ahead of you. Go get your refund from hooked on phonics. When they ask for a reason for return, just be honest and tell them you don't understand.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> People on CSS are UGA homers?  I'll have to take your word for it, never watched them. I was going to one time but I saw Tommy Bowden and changed the channel.
> 
> All I'm saying is our defense has played one lackluster game.  SC's points were scored off of turnovers and a special teams blunder.
> 
> ...



Your funny . You claim you don't care what other people think about your team but you post stats to defend your team  .

Maybe most people think UF's defense is better and more talented then UGA's  because is it. But I am not looking through the red glasses so I don't know anything. Just like the basketball team that you thought was just as talented as UF's and that isn't looking to good now.

UF's defense has player better offense and also have a much higher ranking in scoring defense.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Time for you to step away from the bar and call a taxi. No Mutt fan here and I didn't see that it was an official thread. As far as who painted this picture? maybe it was the person you were trying to correct and put down. You know the one that finished at the top of the class ahead of you. Go get your refund from hooked on phonics. When they ask for a reason for return, just be honest and tell them you don't understand.



LET US HAVE A BRIEF DISCUSSION ON READING COMPREHENSION AND UNDERSTANDING  ... THE TITLE TO THE THREAD SAYS "UGA fans."  It does not say bammer fans, not LSU fans ... only a UT guy wanting to discuss this game with UGA fans.  Capice? (doubt it)  So, nice try, but no cigar bammer boy.  You need to take your "See Dick and Jane Run" book back to your college and report this problem immediately!  

It is funny how you bammer boys have to come to a Georgia board to find somewhere to post.  Guess internet sites in bammer are too new fangled.  Maybe you fellers might get one over there in about 20 years or so.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> LET US HAVE A BRIEF DISCUSSION ON READING COMPREHENSION AND UNDERSTANDING  ... THE TITLE TO THE THREAD SAYS "UGA fans."  It does not say bammer fans, not LSU fans ... only a UT guy wanting to discuss this game with UGA fans.  Capice? (doubt it)  So, nice try, but no cigar bammer boy.  You need to take your "See Dick and Jane Run" book back to your college and report this problem immediately!
> 
> It is funny how you bammer boys have to come to a Georgia board to find somewhere to post.  Guess internet sites in bammer are too new fangled.  Maybe you fellers might get one over there in about 20 years or so.



Matlock has his panties in wad again and is acting like a tough-guy.

The bark of a rottweiler and the bite of a chihuahua...


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Your funny . You claim you don't care what other people think about your team but you post stats to defend your team  .
> 
> Maybe most people think UF's defense is better and more talented then UGA's  because is it. But I am not looking through the red glasses so I don't know anything. Just like the basketball team that you thought was just as talented as UF's and that isn't looking to good now.
> 
> UF's defense has player better offense and also have a much higher ranking in scoring defense.



not buying this AC, don't think you have faced an offense the caliber of Boise have you? What are you basing this off of? We have defensive injuries to players you haven't seen yet who would start at fl...Ogletree. I will watch your D closer this week vs LSU. I expect them to eventually pound your d down.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Your funny . You claim you don't care what other people think about your team but you post stats to defend your team  .
> 
> Maybe most people think UF's defense is better and more talented then UGA's  because is it. But I am not looking through the red glasses so I don't know anything. Just like the basketball team that you thought was just as talented as UF's and that isn't looking to good now.
> 
> UF's defense has player better offense and also have a much higher ranking in scoring defense.





westcobbdog said:


> not buying this AC



Me either. Yes, you have played two decent offenses, but the other three were pretty bad.

Opponent Offensive Rankings:

FLA                     

FAU - 119          

UAB - 115          

TN - 31              

KY - 118            

AL - 38               


UGA

BSU - 32

USCe - 79

CC - not ranked 

Miss - 116

MSST - 71

I'd say they were pretty even.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Me either. Yes, you have played two decent offenses, but the other three were pretty bad.
> 
> Opponent Offensive Rankings:
> 
> ...



Me too.


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> dont forget about #99 and big #6! Their sarting to become a great tag team!! I like our d right now!!!!



optimisim in the face of adversity is a great trait in fan!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 6, 2011)

I just noticed that TN is ranked #1 (tied w/Wisky) in 3rd down conversion offense. UGA is #2 in 3rd down defense.

Should be a good matchup!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2011)

Russdaddy said:


> optimisim in the face of adversity is a great trait in fan!



Ahhite den!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I just noticed that TN is ranked #1 (tied w/Wisky) in 3rd down conversion offense. UGA is #2 in 3rd down defense.
> 
> Should be a good matchup!



yep,I think who ever wins this battle wins the football game


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> LET US HAVE A BRIEF DISCUSSION ON READING COMPREHENSION AND UNDERSTANDING  ... THE TITLE TO THE THREAD SAYS "UGA fans."  It does not say bammer fans, not LSU fans ... only a UT guy wanting to discuss this game with UGA fans.  Capice? (doubt it)  So, nice try, but no cigar bammer boy.  You need to take your "See Dick and Jane Run" book back to your college and report this problem immediately!
> 
> It is funny how you bammer boys have to come to a Georgia board to find somewhere to post.  Guess internet sites in bammer are too new fangled.  Maybe you fellers might get one over there in about 20 years or so.





If you did not want input, then there is a thread for you pups, who can't take the heat, to hide. As far as getting a site in 20 years? I am sure that will happen along with a few more NC's. My bet would be that you guys are still looking for a NC after that 20 years is gone. But not to worry, CMR is a good man....


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too.



I will make any wager you 3 want that UT will have more then 279 yards in the UGA game . That's all they had against UF and they got almost half of them in the 4th when the game was over. That great UGA defense gave up 138 yards in the 4th quarter to USCe offense. Of course you guys think your defense is better your bias.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## choot'em (Oct 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I will make any wager you 3 want that UT will have more then 279 yards in the UGA game . That's all they had against UF and they got almost half of them in the 4th when the game was over. That great UGA defense gave up 138 yards in the 4th quarter to USCe offense. Of course you guys think your defense is better your bias.



South Ga Dawg, Why does it upset you so much that people think UFs D to be better than yours? No one has said that your defense is bad. They are just not as good as UF. If someone says that Tyler Bray is not as good as Aaron Murray I dont get upset because I know that they are wrong. 
BTW, The "Junkyard Dawg" comment was made by Cornelious Washington after the MSU game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont care how many yards the D gives up as long as we have enough D to win the game!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Ah naw you didn't ... tell me, oh great product of bammer ... who painted this picture for you?  Who put the color numbers on the page?  Come on ... give it up!



You shouldn't be so harsh to our new fanbase. He lives too close to Mobile and the papermill stench is getting to him this week. He is normally an OK guy.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tn 31 Ga 28


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have to say that I enjoy that rocky top tune.   Wasn't it written by a couple from Georgia?


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I have to say that I enjoy that rocky top tune.   Wasn't it written by a couple from Georgia?



They were really at Stone Mtn.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 6, 2011)

*How bout them Vols?*


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2011)

fairhope said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> If you did not want input, then there is a thread for you pups, who can't take the heat, to hide. As far as getting a site in 20 years? I am sure that will happen along with a few more NC's. My bet would be that you guys are still looking for a NC after that 20 years is gone. But not to worry, CMR is a good man....



don't forget your team was a whipping boy just a few years ago..what NE Louisey beat Bammer..


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2011)

choot'em said:


> South Ga Dawg, Why does it upset you so much that people think UFs D to be better than yours? No one has said that your defense is bad. They are just not as good as UF. If someone says that Tyler Bray is not as good as Aaron Murray I dont get upset because I know that they are wrong.
> BTW, The "Junkyard Dawg" comment was made by Cornelious Washington after the MSU game.



Why do you think I'm upset?  I'm not and I don't see anything that I posted here that would make you think that I am.  You wanted to discuss the game so we are.  What part of the discussion makes you think I'm upset?  AC's posts seem far more argumentative than anybody's.  But I realize that it is not what is actually posted but rather who posts it.

As for Washington, maybe he was drunk when he said that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I will make any wager you 3 want that UT will have more then 279 yards in the UGA game . That's all they had against UF and they got almost half of them in the 4th when the game was over. That great UGA defense gave up 138 yards in the 4th quarter to USCe offense. Of course you guys think your defense is better your bias.



Where did anyone say that our defense was BETTER than Florida's?  Where did we say that our defense is "great."


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2011)

fairhope said:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> If you did not want input, then there is a thread for you pups, who can't take the heat, to hide. As far as getting a site in 20 years? I am sure that will happen along with a few more NC's. My bet would be that you guys are still looking for a NC after that 20 years is gone. But not to worry, CMR is a good man....



Heat ... really ... heat ... you don't bring any heat.  On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being hot, you are resting at a solid 2.  Now I know this is a difficult concept for a bammer fan, but first hold up both hands (yes, that means you have to pull one out of your lap), then hold up all of your fingers (clue, that will be 10, unless you lost a couple down at the mill) then take down all but your two pinky fingers and that will show you where a 2 stands in relation to a 10.  Come back next month after you have figured this one out or more truthfully, come back in a month when one your Georgia buds gets tired of laughing at you and explains it to you.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 7, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I will make any wager you 3 want that UT will have more then 279 yards in the UGA game . That's all they had against UF and they got almost half of them in the 4th when the game was over. That great UGA defense gave up 138 yards in the 4th quarter to USCe offense. Of course you guys think your defense is better your bias.



Never said they were better. We'll find out in a few weeks, head-to-head.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2011)

riprap said:


> You shouldn't be so harsh to our new fanbase. He lives too close to Mobile and the papermill stench is getting to him this week. He is normally an OK guy.



I figured as much!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 7, 2011)

*Good Ole Rocky Top !!!*


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I dont care how many yards the D gives up as long as we have enough D to win the game!



That's really all I care about.  In the end, it will be obvious what every team is and is not and all the hard talking in the world won't mean a thing.

No matter what anybody says, the fact is, Alabama and LSU are way ahead of everybody else.  Whoever makes it to Atlanta from the east probably gets shredded by the Alabama buzz saw.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 7, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Never said they were better. We'll find out in a few weeks, head-to-head.



Yep.  That's what makes it great.  All the talking doesn't matter because eventually it will get settled on the field.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 7, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I will make any wager you 3 want that UT will have more then 279 yards in the UGA game . That's all they had against UF and they got almost half of them in the 4th when the game was over. That great UGA defense gave up 138 yards in the 4th quarter to USCe offense. Of course you guys think your defense is better your bias.



I really didn't see anything impressive or stood out on Florida's defense beside the secondary couldn't cover Tennessee receivers clean. They  seem a step behind on most routes.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 7, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Heat ... really ... heat ... you don't bring any heat.  On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being hot, you are resting at a solid 2.  Now I know this is a difficult concept for a bammer fan, but first hold up both hands (yes, that means you have to pull one out of your lap), then hold up all of your fingers (clue, that will be 10, unless you lost a couple down at the mill) then take down all but your two pinky fingers and that will show you where a 2 stands in relation to a 10.  Come back next month after you have figured this one out or more truthfully, come back in a month when one your Georgia buds gets tired of laughing at you and explains it to you.



That solid 2 is way better than the 0 you are sitting on. I am starting to think that I am going back and forth with a high school kid. Get back to class. I am done with you....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 7, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> I really didn't see anything impressive or stood out on Florida's defense beside the secondary couldn't cover Tennessee receivers clean. They  seem a step behind on most routes.



I don't guess that the 150 yards in penalties (six for pass interference) factored into that 279 yards.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where did anyone say that our defense was BETTER than Florida's?  Where did we say that our defense is "great."



DSGB said they were pretty even and you said you agreed. If the defenses are even then UGA should  hold them to similar  yards . I will move the bet up to 300 yards. UGA will probly give up twice as many yards in the first 3 quarters to UT then UF did.  

USCe did get a lot of points off turn overs but they also had 138 yards in the 4th quarter against UGA's defense. USCe had the ball 3 times on offense in the 4th quarter and they had 2 scores a FG and TD both time they took the ball from their own 20 to score . The third position they ran the clock out to win the game. The defense had it's chance to win the game in the 4th quarter and they couldn't stop USCe offense.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2011)

ACguy said:


> DSGB said they were pretty even and you said you agreed. If the defenses are even then UGA should  hold them to similar  yards . I will move the bet up to 300 yards. UGA will probly give up twice as many yards in the first 3 quarters to UT then UF did.
> 
> USCe did get a lot of points off turn overs but they also had 138 yards in the 4th quarter against UGA's defense. USCe had the ball 3 times on offense in the 4th quarter and they had 2 scores a FG and TD both time they took the ball from their own 20 to score . The third position they ran the clock out to win the game. The defense had it's chance to win the game in the 4th quarter and they couldn't stop USCe offense.



Had UGA's offense not given up 14 pts on fumbles and 9 pts on field goal attempts then the defense wouldn't have been an issue. Our offense worries me more going into this game then our defense does.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 7, 2011)

I do not see what the big deal is,we can all compare each team till the sun comes up but,it all falls on the players on the field and which team plays better.

There are so many factors in a football game that stats can only go so far.

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 7, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> had uga's offense not given up 14 pts on fumbles and 9 pts on field goal attempts then the defense wouldn't have been an issue. Our offense worries me more going into this game then our defense does.



x2....


----------



## Buck (Oct 7, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I will make any wager you 3 want that UT will have more then 279 yards in the UGA game . That's all they had against UF and they got almost half of them in the 4th when the game was over. That great UGA defense gave up 138 yards in the 4th quarter to USCe offense. Of course you guys think your defense is better your bias.





ACguy said:


> DSGB said they were pretty even and you said you agreed. If the defenses are even then UGA should  hold them to similar  yards . I will move the bet up to 300 yards. UGA will probly give up twice as many yards in the first 3 quarters to UT then UF did.
> 
> USCe did get a lot of points off turn overs but they also had 138 yards in the 4th quarter against UGA's defense. USCe had the ball 3 times on offense in the 4th quarter and they had 2 scores a FG and TD both time they took the ball from their own 20 to score . The third position they ran the clock out to win the game. The defense had it's chance to win the game in the 4th quarter and they couldn't stop USCe offense.



Weren't you the one trying to wager Brantley would be a better QB than Murray a few seasons ago?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2011)

nickel back said:


> I do not see what the big deal is,we can all compare each team till the sun comes up but,it all falls on the players on the field and which team plays better.
> 
> There are so many factors in a football game that stats can only go so far.
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!


I disagree. LSU and Bama could each play Uga 3 times this season. I don't believe Uga could win any of these games. Their players, coaches, and physicality are one a much higher level. IMHO. Good luck to the dogs. RTR


----------



## nickel back (Oct 7, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> I disagree. LSU and Bama could each play Uga 3 times this season. I don't believe Uga could win any of these games. Their players, coaches, and physicality are one a much higher level. IMHO. Good luck to the dogs. RTR



I was talking of THE DAWGS and UT........


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 7, 2011)

Will not be close.  Dogs pick off Bray at least twice.  Dogs get a fumble recovery deep in Coon Country.  Bet the house on this one point spread!  And, honest to goodness, I promise I did not consult with nor receive advice from LilburnHO on this.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 8, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Will not be close.  Dogs pick off Bray at least twice.  Dogs get a fumble recovery deep in Coon Country.  Bet the house on this one point spread!  And, honest to goodness, *I promise I did not consult with nor receive advice from LilburnHO on this*.




Your gonna wish you did !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

nickel back said:


> I do not see what the big deal is,we can all compare each team till the sun comes up but,it all falls on the players on the field and which team plays better.
> 
> There are so many factors in a football game that stats can only go so far.
> 
> GO!! DAWGS!!



It's not a big deal.  The fact that it was a big deal to anybody that we said our defense and Florida's defense were about even so far, tells you all you need to know about the person making a big deal out of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Buck said:


> Weren't you the one trying to wager Brantley would be a better QB than Murray a few seasons ago?



It aint worth the typing Glenn.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

ACguy said:


> DSGB said they were pretty even and you said you agreed. If the defenses are even then UGA should  hold them to similar  yards . I will move the bet up to 300 yards. UGA will probly give up twice as many yards in the first 3 quarters to UT then UF did.
> 
> USCe did get a lot of points off turn overs but they also had 138 yards in the 4th quarter against UGA's defense. USCe had the ball 3 times on offense in the 4th quarter and they had 2 scores a FG and TD both time they took the ball from their own 20 to score . The third position they ran the clock out to win the game. The defense had it's chance to win the game in the 4th quarter and they couldn't stop USCe offense.



That's right.  That's all we said.  

So what's the big deal?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2011)

Pulling for the Dawgs in this one.   Anyone against UT.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2011)

*Nope.....*

We're all wearing the Orange today. Go Vols!


----------



## choot'em (Oct 8, 2011)

Who will have a bigger impact, Marlon Brown or Da'Rick Rogers?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Who will have a bigger impact, Marlon Brown or Da'Rick Rogers?



Probably Rogers.  Marlon hasn't given me much reason to think he will make a big impact.  I wish he would.  Malcolm Mitchell is better than both of them IMHO.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Probably Rogers.  Marlon hasn't given me much reason to think he will make a big impact.  I wish he would.  Malcolm Mitchell is better than both of them IMHO.



                 Rec          yds            avg           td            ypg
Mitchell     22           312              14.2         3             62.4

Rogers      27          442              16.4         6             110.5

Really?


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Buck said:


> Weren't you the one trying to wager Brantley would be a better QB than Murray a few seasons ago?



Brantley - 12-6 as a starter
Murray - 9-9 as a starter


----------



## fredw (Oct 8, 2011)

My dawgs are in for a tough night.  Heck, even the Vols cheerleaders look like they can take ours.  I'm worried.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Rec          yds            avg           td            ypg
> Mitchell     22           312              14.2         3             62.4
> 
> Rogers      27          442              16.4         6             110.5
> ...



Mitchell is a true freshman and plays on a team with a good running back.  No need to get upset.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Brantley - 12-6 as a starter
> Murray - 9-9 as a starter



Ws and Ls aren't great as far as compariosns on individual players.  One player does not win or lose games.  Most of the time.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mitchell is a true freshman and plays on a team with a good running back.  No need to get upset.



No one upset here. I just think it is laughable that you honestly think that. Hopefully you are just fishing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

choot'em said:


> No one upset here. I just think it is laughable that you honestly think that. Hopefully you are just fishing.



Nah I'm serious.  Rogers is a sophomore right?  Mitchell has played five college football games in his life.  Plus we run the ball a good bit.  

Rogers has more experience and plays on a team that throws a lot.

So I think Mitchell is better.

LIke I said, just my opinion.

You like to act as if I've been in this thread pot stirring and getting mad.  I have not.

You try to portray yourself as disengaged and above the fray but you answer right up with a good bit of sarcasm when you disagree with what I say.

Fine either way.  As you said earlier, if you truly think Rogers is better, what difference does it make if I think Mitchell is better?  No need to tell me how "laughable" it is etc.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I'm serious.  Rogers is a sophomore right?  Mitchell has played five college football games in his life.  Plus we run the ball a good bit.
> 
> Rogers has more experience and plays on a team that throws a lot.
> 
> ...



80% of what I have said in this thread has been sarcasm, and you have bit every time. To me that is the fun of sports. You see nothing but red and I have on thick orange glasses.

I posted this earlier, but to be honest UGA should win this game. As an overall team we are not close to having the talent you guys have. I do think that we have the better passing game and that is the only way we can win. I dont have a solid feel for this game. That could be because you guys are so much more talented but alot of the odds makers have this game as a pick it. I know that Neyland Stadium will be rocking and I will be hoarse in the morning.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

choot'em said:


> 80% of what I have said in this thread has been sarcasm, and you have bit every time. To me that is the fun of sports. You see nothing but red and I have on thick orange glasses.
> 
> I posted this earlier, but to be honest UGA should win this game. As an overall team we are not close to having the talent you guys have. I do think that we have the better passing game and that is the only way we can win. I dont have a solid feel for this game. That could be because you guys are so much more talented but alot of the odds makers have this game as a pick it. I know that Neyland Stadium will be rocking and I will be hoarse in the morning.



Not sure what you mean that I "have bit every time."  You started a thread asking UGA fans what we think about the game so I thought the whole point was for me to respond and tell you what I think.  I didn't think anything subversive was going on here.

Anyway, I don't want to argue.  I'm not sure at all that we will win.  I have no idea how much we have really improved because the teams that we have beaten have been so weak.  I have only watched Tennessee against Florida.  That wasn't much help because I really have no idea how good Florida is.  I'm kind of thinking the east in general is just pretty bad honestly.  And I don't know that most of the west teams are great.  I think there is Alabama, LSU, and then there is everybody else.

I think tonight's game will be a very good game and whoever wins will have a hard fought victory.

As for us having more talent, never underestimate our ability to go to Knoxville and go full on re-tard.  It has happened a time or two.  Enjoy the game.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Brantley - 12-6 as a starter
> Murray - 9-9 as a starter





> Brantley:
> Passing: Rating 	138.35
> Passing: Yards 	1018
> Passing: Attempts - Completions - Interceptions - TD:	120 - 74 - 5 - 5
> ...



Didn't even bother going back to last year's stats.. 

Thanks for playing, though...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2011)

Ahhite guys all I got to say is is UGA should win this game. From a standpoint of talent. Ut is playing alot of younguns, but so is UGA. If we are getting better as a team then it's time to go into someone else house and win the game like we are suposed to do. UGA is suposed to win this game. In the last few years we find ways to lose games we should win! Alot of time getting blown out too. This game to me is more of are we really getting better. I know alot will say that UT sucks if we win, but it is hard to win in Knoxville. Exspecially if the crowd is aloud to stay in it. We have been spanked up there with better teams. With all that I dont care how we win it, but we need to leave there with a W! This team needs to keep upward movement!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Ahhite guys all I got to say is is UGA should win this game. From a standpoint of talent. Ut is playing alot of younguns, but so is UGA. If we are getting better as a team then it's time to go into someone else house and win the game like we are suposed to do. UGA is suposed to win this game. In the last few years we find ways to lose games we should win! Alot of time getting blown out too. This game to me is more of are we really getting better. I know alot will say that UT sucks if we win, but it is hard to win in Knoxville. Exspecially if the crowd is aloud to stay in it. We have been spanked up there with better teams. With all that I dont care how we win it, but we need to leave there with a W! This team needs to keep upward movement!!!!!!!!



Excellent points Jeff.

The hillwilliams will have had all day to get tanked and that place is going to be loud.  This will be a welcome to the SEC moment for a lot of our guys.

And like you said, we have taken better teams than this into that place and gotten run off the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Excellent points Jeff.
> 
> The hillwilliams will have had all day to get tanked and that place is going to be loud.  This will be a welcome to the SEC moment for a lot of our guys.
> 
> And like you said, we have taken better teams than this into that place and gotten run off the field.



Yep whatever they have do, and I dont care if it's ugly or not. We need to leave with a W!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 8, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Rec          yds            avg           td            ypg
> Mitchell     22           312              14.2         3             62.4
> 
> Rogers      27          442              16.4         6             110.5
> ...



170 of that was against Buffalo, lol.  Guess you are seeing why we like Mitchell now.  How many yards does he have against the Vols now?


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Your gonna wish you did !!!



WRONG AGAIN!!  

Poochie Woochies get a road SEC win!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yep whatever they have do, and I dont care if it's ugly or not. We need to leave with a W!



we did,we got the win...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> WRONG AGAIN!!
> 
> Poochie Woochies get a road SEC win!



He always wrong!!! What a troll!!!!


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 8, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> I think UGA wins, better team all around!



Congrats UGA fans on your win!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks destin.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 8, 2011)

GEORGIA 20


TENN 12


That's what I'm talkin' about!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 8, 2011)

How bout them Dawgs! We'll take it.


----------



## Horns (Oct 8, 2011)

Great win for the Dawgs!!! Hopefully,, IC is not banged up too bad. The announcer said he has a sprained right wrist. I hope it is not worse. Mitchell has a pulled hammy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Man what a weird game.  We had some good long drives in the first half but they only amounted to field goals.

Crow bar looked good until he got hurt.  Then he looked pretty good again later.

Murray looked like he did shots before the game early on.  But he settled in and played a good game.

The D was good again.  I really wish we hadn't gotten them in that hole so Tennessee would have gone without a TD but 15 quarters with no tds scored is pretty dang good no matter who you are playing.

We looked great in the third quarter.  maybe one day we will play a complete game.

The only thing that made me want to pull my hair out was the O line going retard with those four consecutive holding penalties.  Good grief.

The whole thing wasn't pretty and we missed an opportunity to put them away for good in the third quarter and kind of let them hang around but I never really felt like we were gonna lose.

I'll take it.  A road win in the SEC is what it is.  Lets get ready to take care of business next week.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

And Iyes, I will take malcolm Mitchell over Da'rick Rogers and just about any other receiver in the conference.  Not talking trash, but I caught some heat for saying that yesterday and Malcolm went out and showed why I feel that way.

That kid is a player.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And Iyes, I will take malcolm Mitchell over Da'rick Rogers and just about any other receiver in the conference.  Not talking trash, but I caught some heat for saying that yesterday and Malcolm went out and showed why I feel that way.
> 
> That kid is a player.



You got this one right.  What folks don't realize is that Malcolm is just a babe at receiver.  He has only played this position one full season, his senior year at VHS.  He is going to get better and better.  His head is on straight which is more than anyone can say for Da'rick.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> You got this one right.  What folks don't realize is that Malcolm is just a babe at receiver.  He has only played this position one full season, his senior year at VHS.  He is going to get better and better.  His head is on straight which is more than anyone can say for Da'rick.



That's right.  I watched him his senior year at Valdosta and when I was told that he had never played WR until that season I couldn't believe it.

He is only going to get better.  They can have Da'rick and any of these other characters.  Mitchell is a good one.  And I'm liking Bennett more and more.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And Iyes, I will take malcolm Mitchell over Da'rick Rogers and just about any other receiver in the conference.  Not talking trash, but I caught some heat for saying that yesterday and Malcolm went out and showed why I feel that way.
> 
> That kid is a player.



I would think the fan base is excited about the future of your team and play from the young players on your offense!

I really like your QB and think the better your run game gets (which is improving every week) takes all the pressure of your QB to make great plays.

In a couple of weeks they may have a real coming out party in J'ville ( I hope not). 

I have heard over the last few weeks, that UGA was suppose to beat ole miss, miss state and UT. To me that is a sign of a good team.

EXAMPLE


Remember last year, SC beating Alabama and turning around and losing to Kentucky with a horrible showing the very next weekend! 

 Congrats, Good SEC road win enjoy it and see ya in a few weeks in J'Ville!


----------



## Horns (Oct 9, 2011)

The officiating in the game was terrible. Tenn fumbled the ball and UGA recovered it. The announcers said it would be overturned and nothing.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's right.  I watched him his senior year at Valdosta and when I was told that he had never played WR until that season I couldn't believe it.
> 
> He is only going to get better.  They can have Da'rick and any of these other characters.  Mitchell is a good one.  And I'm liking Bennett more and more.



He was awesome in the secondary until Gillispee moved him.  Up until he was moved, all we heard about was Rome.  When they moved him to WR, Rome had to work hard to get mentioned.

Yea, Bennett is another good one with a lot of heart!

This team has a ways to go, but I think the chemistry is right to get there.

Oh and Destin, while  I am very hopeful about our meeting in Jax, we old timers know, you throw the records out the window for this war!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man what a weird game.  We had some good long drives in the first half but they only amounted to field goals.
> 
> Crow bar looked good until he got hurt.  Then he looked pretty good again later.
> 
> ...



We did what we had to do and got out of Knoxville with a huge W! We have a LONG way to go, but I like what i'm seeing. How about that D! At times I thought oh no because they were gashing them pretty good, but they would hold. What about that 1st drive. CMR going for it on 4th twice! Anyway feels good to win on the road at a place that is very hard to play in!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh and Mitchell is the real deal!!! Man he is fast!! As for Rodgers.. I think he is 0-2 against the Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> I would think the fan base is excited about the future of your team and play from the young players on your offense!
> 
> I really like your QB and think the better your run game gets (which is improving every week) takes all the pressure of your QB to make great plays.
> 
> ...



You're a classy guy Destin.  Thanks.  I can promise you this, even if we do find a way to win in jacksonville, nobody will be talking trash to you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

ACguy said:


> DSGB said they were pretty even and you said you agreed. If the defenses are even then UGA should  hold them to similar  yards . I will move the bet up to 300 yards. UGA will probly give up twice as many yards in the first 3 quarters to UT then UF did.
> 
> USCe did get a lot of points off turn overs but they also had 138 yards in the 4th quarter against UGA's defense. USCe had the ball 3 times on offense in the 4th quarter and they had 2 scores a FG and TD both time they took the ball from their own 20 to score . The third position they ran the clock out to win the game. The defense had it's chance to win the game in the 4th quarter and they couldn't stop USCe offense.



Ahem.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> We did what we had to do and got out of Knoxville with a huge W! We have a LONG way to go, but I like what i'm seeing. How about that D! At times I thought oh no because they were gashing them pretty good, but they would hold. What about that 1st drive. CMR going for it on 4th twice! Anyway feels good to win on the road at a place that is very hard to play in!!!! Go Dawgs!!



I read that on the long pass to Mitchell he was told, "Just out run the corner and get open."  The kid is so fast that he can do it.  When he really learns his routes well and really gets his fundamentals down and understands how to play receiver he is going to be a nightmare for defenses.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ahem.



After folks started tossing out facts, he seems to have vacated this thread.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> He is only going to get better.  They can have Da'rick and any of these other characters.  Mitchell is a good one.  And I'm liking Bennett more and more.



Announcers were talking about how da'rick quit on that ball, which was a critical 3rd down play. Looked like he was catching heat as he walked to the bench. 

UT's Hunter is a player.

Bennett is impressing me as well and I liked seeing Conley in there as well. We have some weapons for the years to come.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 9, 2011)

I think Darick got lit up on this one...... Give him credit though he held on to the ball, but you can bet he will feel it this morning.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> I think Darick got lit up on this one...... Give him credit though he held on to the ball, but you can bet he will feel it this morning.



that was a good hit and an even better job of holding on to the ball.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Buck said:


> After folks started tossing out facts, he seems to have vacated this thread.



I considered taking the little bet but it seemed so stupid that I just let it pass.

Anybody without an agenda pretty much expected what we saw from the D.  On to Vandy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Announcers were talking about how da'rick quit on that ball, which was a critical 3rd down play. Looked like he was catching heat as he walked to the bench.
> 
> UT's Hunter is a player.
> 
> Bennett is impressing me as well and I liked seeing Conley in there as well. We have some weapons for the years to come.



Yeah I was glad old Conley got in there and got a catch.  I hope he can come on and do some good things.  Seems like a good kid.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> I think Darick got lit up on this one...... Give him credit though he held on to the ball, but you can bet he will feel it this morning.



When did Branden Smith learn to hit like that?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> When did Branden Smith learn to hit like that?



IDK, but I like it.......


----------



## ACguy (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ahem.



Just like I said UGA's defense gave up more yards in the first half then UF did in the first 3 quarters. The yards UT got against UF in the 4th when the game was over was the only reason it was close. 


Hopefully UF's below average QB will be back to play this defense . I am sure he would like a chance to beat UGA and Murray *again* .


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Just like I said UGA's defense gave up more yards in the first half then UF did in the first 3 quarters. The yards UT got against UF in the 4th when the game was over was the only reason it was close.
> 
> 
> Hopefully UF's below average QB will be back to play this defense . I am sure he would like a chance to beat UGA and Murray *again* .



Oh jeez. seriously?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

What about those 300 yards Tennessee was supposed to roll up on us?


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 9, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Just like I said UGA's defense gave up more yards in the first half then UF did in the first 3 quarters. The yards UT got against UF in the 4th when the game was over was the only reason it was close.
> 
> 
> Hopefully UF's below average QB will be back to play this defense . I am sure he would like a chance to beat UGA and Murray *again* .



Seriously guy UT's was light years ahead of where it is now when Hunter was in the game. When the Vols lost Hunter in changed everything. Vols has zero experience at WR after Hunter and Rogers and if its not experience its talent. 

Don't understand why you guys are trying to compare defense's against a poor offense that can't run the football and no depth at the receiving positions. 

I guess I will go ahead and give my opinion though as a outsider. UGA's defense did seem a lot better than Florida. I have to give credit to CMR on the opening drive to going for the 4th downs to keep that first drive alive. He seem to have set the tempo on that first drive and was determined to get something out of it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Just like I said UGA's defense gave up more yards in the first half then UF did in the first 3 quarters. The yards UT got against UF in the 4th when the game was over was the only reason it was close.



and what were the numbers?


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 9, 2011)

No comments on the horrible officiating?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Seriously guy UT's was light years ahead of where it is now when Hunter was in the game. When the Vols lost Hunter in changed everything. Vols has zero experience at WR after Hunter and Rogers and if its not experience its talent.
> 
> Don't understand why you guys are trying to compare defense's against a poor offense that can't run the football and no depth at the receiving positions.
> 
> I guess I will go ahead and give my opinion though as a outsider. UGA's defense did seem a lot better than Florida. I have to give credit to CMR on the opening drive to going for the 4th downs to keep that first drive alive. He seem to have set the tempo on that first drive and was determined to get something out of it.



It really isn't a big deal to anybody but him Bond.

Glad they turned in another good game and we got a win.

Time to get ready for Vandy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> No comments on the horrible officiating?



went both ways.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> No comments on the horrible officiating?



I agree that it was pretty bad.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 9, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> No comments on the horrible officiating?



I agree, it was terrible...


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> went both ways.


 Watching the replay now. I missed most of the 2nd half. The 1st qtr review shouldn't have been missed!


----------



## choot'em (Oct 9, 2011)

Horns said:


> The officiating in the game was terrible. Tenn fumbled the ball and UGA recovered it. The announcers said it would be overturned and nothing.



Youre right. There was the PI that didnt get called and cost UT a TD right before the half. Then PI that that got called that the announcer said was a bad call that gave UGA a TD. Those 2 missed calls changed the game.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 9, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> I think Darick got lit up on this one...... Give him credit though he held on to the ball, but you can bet he will feel it this morning.



Actually the defender got shook up on that play.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Youre right. There was the PI that didnt get called and cost UT a TD right before the half. Then PI that that got called that the announcer said was a bad call that gave UGA a TD. Those 2 missed calls changed the game.



Look out everyone here come the excuses.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Actually the defender got shook up on that play.



I guess yall have that until next year.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 9, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Look out everyone here come the excuses.



No excuses. We got beat. But when the announcers are talking about how bad the calls are, then they are bad calls. Same with the fumble. I dont know how that didnt get over turned.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess yall have that until next year.



Have what? Your db got shook up on a play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Have what? Your db got shook up on a play.



I know.  I was kidding.  Not gonna talk trash.  We have a lot of things to take care of.  Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 9, 2011)

I will say that I was wrong about UGAs D. You guys are better than UF and should beat them. Crowell is a stud and Murray is a solid QB along with Mitchell. UT has a long way to go before we have the level of talent you guys have all over the field.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

choot'em said:


> I will say that I was wrong about UGAs D. You guys are better than UF and should beat them. Crowell is a stud and Murray is a solid QB along with Mitchell. UT has a long way to go before we have the level of talent you guys have all over the field.



Thanks.  Our O line still makes me nervous.  They blocked well for Murray last night but they have a lot of work to do.

We need another receiver to step up and be consistent.  Mitchell is legit.  Tavarres King is not the same calibre as Mitchell but could be a good second option if he would just get some consistency.  he'll make a few catches then he'll drop some that hit him in the hands.  Gotta get some folks healed up too.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2011)

*here is the stats of the game*

Georgia 

Tennessee 



1st Downs

20

17




3rd down efficiency 

3-12

4-13




4th down efficiency 

3-3

3-3



Total Yards

366

270



Passing

227

290




Comp-Att 

15-25

22-40




Yards per pass 

9.1

7.3



Rushing

139

-20




Rushing Attempts 

38

23




Yards per rush 

3.7

-0.9



Penalties

8-75

8-40



Turnovers

0

0




Fumbles lost 

0

0




Interceptions thrown 

0

0



Possession

33:43

26:17


----------



## Horns (Oct 9, 2011)

Still it drives me crazy that we didn't pressure Tenn's QB more than we did. I know Washington is the pass rusher but someone has to step up. Jones did get the big sack at the end though.


----------



## Horns (Oct 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> Georgia
> 
> Tennessee
> 
> ...



Should have been a fumble for Tenn that we recovered.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sloopy win at best. But a win is a win


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

choot'em said:


> I will say that I was wrong about UGAs D. You guys are better than UF and should beat them. Crowell is a stud and Murray is a solid QB along with Mitchell. UT has a long way to go before we have the level of talent you guys have all over the field.



I will say this about UT. If yall could find a way to run the ball just alittle. Yall would have a very scary O. If a D had to respect the run it would be scary. UT never quit, and that's a great sign of great coaching. Dooley will get yall some big wins sooner then later. Good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I will say this about UT. If yall could find a way to run the ball just alittle. Yall would have a very scary O. If a D had to respect the run it would be scary. UT never quit, and that's a great sign of great coaching. Dooley will get yall some big wins sooner then later. Good luck the rest of the way!



I hope Dooley gets them a win over USCe


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 9, 2011)

Not trying to start anything but isn't the rule it is a PF if you leave your feet to use your body like that?  We have had 2 or 3 called on us this year that were less violent than the hit above.  I thought it was a nice hit but couldn't help noticing that if it was GT it would have been called.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> I hope Dooley gets them a win over USCe



Me too!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It really isn't a big deal to anybody but him Bond.
> 
> Glad they turned in another good game and we got a win.
> 
> Time to get ready for Vandy.



Fwiw, this is not the typical vandy team. Very fast but do lack depth.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Fwiw, this is not the typical vandy team. Very fast but do lack depth.



They are definatly coached up too. Can not take this game lightly! I hope Bama wore them out good though!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> We have had 2 or 3 called on us this year that were less violent than the hit above.  I thought it was a nice hit but couldn't help noticing that if it was GT it would have been called.



didn't leave his feet when he initiated contact.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> They are definatly coached up too. Can not take this game lightly! I hope Bama wore them out good though!



You are right about the coaching up. They did kind of remind me a bit of the Utah team that beat Bama a few years ago. Small but quick.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

I thougt UGA would do a little better in this game...it was too close and probably would have been overtime if not for bad officiating.  Two calls in the endzone on the same defensive player for UT and they guy didnt hardly touch him. LOL   Marlin Lane was 6" from the ground when he was half tackled and ran it in for the TD but it was called back.   I was pulling for UT but didnt think they had anything for UGA.  It was a pretty good game.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Fwiw, this is not the typical vandy team. Very fast but do lack depth.



 Vandy has a good defense, theyre just like us, if they had an offense to give them a break and help out just a little theyd be fine but they have zero offense.  I think they crossed the fifty yard line once against us and kicked a fieldgoal.  Vandy is a worse team than usuall IMO, completely harmless.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> I thougt UGA would do a little better in this game...it was too close and probably would have been overtime if not for bad officiating.  Two calls in the endzone on the same defensive player for UT and they guy didnt hardly touch him. LOL   Marlin Lane was 6" from the ground when he was half tackled and ran it in for the TD but it was called back.   I was pulling for UT but didnt think they had anything for UGA.  It was a pretty good game.


 Good try!!! Not sure what replay you watched, but it wasnt of that play!!


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Good try!!! Not sure what replay you watched, but it wasnt of that play!!



  Not sure what "good try" is all about, i dont have a horse in this race, it was a win-win for me, either way it was a loss for an sec east team.   I didnt see him hit the ground, he rolled on the guy and back up and gone, neither did the refs as there was no flag and they signaled TD.  To be honest i saw two replays one for uga and one for ut and both to me were the wrong call.  The refs were horrible but even worse was that dillhole that talked stupiud the whole game, he didnt even know the rules and wouldnt shut up.  I muted the game a time or two to keep from hearing him  But to entertain you,  you brought up the lane play being called right, i guess the two pass interference calls on two different drives against the same guy were the right call too?   I dont think so, neither did the announcer and hes an idiot.  Just curius.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Not sure what "good try" is all about, i dont have a horse in this race, it was a win-win for me, either way it was a loss for an sec east team.   I didnt see him hit the ground, he rolled on the guy and back up and gone, neither did the refs as there was no flag and they signaled TD.  To be honest i saw two replays one for uga and one for ut and both to me were the wrong call.  The refs were horrible but even worse was that dillhole that talked stupiud the whole game, he didnt even know the rules and wouldnt shut up.  I muted the game a time or two to keep from hearing him  But to entertain you,  you brought up the lane play being called right, i guess the two pass interference calls on two different drives against the same guy were the right call too?   I dont think so, neither did the announcer and hes an idiot.  Just curius.



dear Lord Gin you need glasses,Lanes hip and knee drug acroos the ground....

even the replay showed it,thats why it was called back


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> dear Lord Gin you need glasses,Lanes hip and knee drug acroos the ground....
> 
> even the replay showed it,thats why it was called back



  My vision is fine.  I didnt see where he was down. I saw him roll across the defender but it was close.  I really dont care as im not a vol fan, just like to see a game called right for either team without a lot of flags and if they are gonna throw them do it unbiased and for a reason.  Too many flags where they werent warranted and where they were there was nothing.  One play the vol defensder was in the backfield before the snap almost on the qb and no flag, it could have been offsides as the vol guy tried to point out before the play but throw on that play and check it out, reguarless of who it was on it was on, no flag.  It was poorly officiated for both teams and that announcer was obnoxious.  I didnt think UT had anything for UGA but it was a good effort by the hillbillies.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2011)

The announcer was terrible, but at least he didn't say Bobo was a good OC like Matt Millen.

I can't stand it that UGA can't get more TD's in the red zone. I bet under Richt, UGA has more TD's from the 20yrd line out than 1st and goal. Like I say every week, does UGA not have any plays that run the ball to the outside? I would think running the ball outside the tackle would open up some of those patented Bobo up the middle plays. The line is just not automatically going to start blowing guys off the line.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

riprap said:


> The announcer was terrible, but at least he didn't say Bobo was a good OC like Matt Millen.
> 
> I can't stand it that UGA can't get more TD's in the red zone. I bet under Richt, UGA has more TD's from the 20yrd line out than 1st and goal. Like I say every week, does UGA not have any plays that run the ball to the outside? I would think running the ball outside the tackle would open up some of those patented Bobo up the middle plays. The line is just not automatically going to start blowing guys off the line.



 I heard today that UGA's total defense was 6th in the nation so i wouldnt let it worry me too much about the redzone offense, not many teams are gonna score either.  I dont see uga losing another game this season mainly because of the defense.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> My vision is fine.  I didnt see where he was down. I saw him roll across the defender but it was close.  I really dont care as im not a vol fan, just like to see a game called right for either team without a lot of flags and if they are gonna throw them do it unbiased and for a reason.  Too many flags where they werent warranted and where they were there was nothing.  One play the vol defensder was in the backfield before the snap almost on the qb and no flag, it could have been offsides as the vol guy tried to point out before the play but throw on that play and check it out, reguarless of who it was on it was on, no flag.  It was poorly officiated for both teams and that announcer was obnoxious.  I didnt think UT had anything for UGA but it was a good effort by the hillbillies.



Dude are you kidding me, the guys left hip hit the ground so hard that he bounced! Maybe you need one of them new fancy 3D tv's so you don't miss anything else.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 9, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Dude are you kidding me, the guys left hip hit the ground so hard that he bounced! Maybe you need one of them new fancy 3D tv's so you don't miss anything else.


  One angle showed his knee hit as he got up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> One angle showed his knee hit as he got up.



Just looked at it again on dvr, no question he was down.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Fwiw, this is not the typical vandy team. Very fast but do lack depth.



Yeah I know it.  I've been watching them and read a good write up about the new coach in SI.  I am not taking them lightly at all.  We need to be ready to play a complete game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Ginny is trolling guys.  Don't mind him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Not sure what "good try" is all about, i dont have a horse in this race, it was a win-win for me, either way it was a loss for an sec east team.   I didnt see him hit the ground, he rolled on the guy and back up and gone, neither did the refs as there was no flag and they signaled TD.  To be honest i saw two replays one for uga and one for ut and both to me were the wrong call.  The refs were horrible but even worse was that dillhole that talked stupiud the whole game, he didnt even know the rules and wouldnt shut up.  I muted the game a time or two to keep from hearing him  But to entertain you,  you brought up the lane play being called right, i guess the two pass interference calls on two different drives against the same guy were the right call too?   I dont think so, neither did the announcer and hes an idiot.  Just curius.


Dude you were doing so good lately. I guess that win has done went and hurt your eyesite! He was down and you know it. As far as the refs on the field they screwed that play up as well as everything else they called or didnt call. You can say what about this or that and so could we. What if they give us that fumble in the first quarter? See my point? Go back and enjoy your win against mighty Ol UK!!!


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Dude you were doing so good lately. I guess that win has done went and hurt your eyesite! He was down and you know it. As far as the refs on the field they screwed that play up as well as everything else they called or didnt call. You can say what about this or that and so could we. What if they give us that fumble in the first quarter? See my point? Go back and enjoy your win against mighty Ol UK!!!



That win hasnt hurt my eyesite, we are 5-1 with a win over you.  And im glad to finally have some hope on offense half way thru the season.  It was hard to win five games on defense and Garcia against us.  Im not saying either way, it was poor officiating for both teams but the two pass interference calls on two seperate drives on the same guy was bullcrap, you know it and i do too.  The worst part was the white guy announcing the game, i dont know where they find those idiots.   This game was much closer than the score reflected if the calls were right.  JMO.   Edge to UGA's defense.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

Did you hear the part when the moron started praising Murray(which i agree he is a good qb)   They pulled up the game stats and Bray blew him out of the water. LOL    Murray is a good one, im just talking about this moron and his awesome football insite.  I had to mute him a few times. LOL


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny is trolling guys.  Don't mind him.



 why would you say that?


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Did you hear the part when the moron started praising Murray(which i agree he is a good qb)   They pulled up the game stats and Bray blew him out of the water. LOL    Murray is a good one, im just talking about this moron and his awesome football *insite*.  I had to mute him a few times. LOL



Hmmmm, it's usually best to use spell check before calling someone a moron...


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

Buck said:


> Hmmmm, it's usually best to use spell check before calling someone a moron...



   If i were in conversation with more than a bunch of rednecks and hillbillies from ga, sc and fl i probably would but if it hurts your ity bity feelings i will.   Since you find it exciting, go to the posts above and spellcheck, you'll find im not the only "moron" on here professor


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Did you hear the part when the moron started praising Murray(which i agree he is a good qb)   They pulled up the game stats and Bray blew him out of the water. LOL    Murray is a good one, im just talking about this moron and his awesome football insite.  I had to mute him a few times. LOL



Murray had great numbers last year and still think he is a solid qb, but yeah, listening to the announcer talking about his development from last year till now, was a bit puzzling.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Murray had great numbers last year and still think he is a solid qb, but yeah, listening to the announcer talking about his development from last year till now, was a bit puzzling.



  Yep, It was funny.  That dude was a moron......Hey,  you better do spell check to post on here, some get offended.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> If i were in conversation with more than a bunch of rednecks and hillbillies from ga, sc and fl i probably would but if it hurts your ity bity feelings i will.   Since you find it exciting, go to the posts above and spellcheck, you'll find im not the only "moron" on here professor



Now who exactly is it that has their feelings hurt?


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

Buck said:


> Now who exactly is it that has their feelings hurt?



   Sounds like you do.  I could care less if i spelled every word right, i come on here to shoot the bull about sports but i do thank you for taking time out of your busy day to come on here for nothing more than to troll around and check my spelling,  thank you.  Its lame dude,  just hop in and talk football.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Sounds like you do.  I could care less if i spelled every word right, i come on here to shoot the bull about sports but i do thank you for taking time out of your busy day to come on here for nothing more than to troll around and check my spelling,  thank you.  Its lame dude,  just hop in and talk football.



My work is done here, dude...


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

Buck said:


> My work is done here, dude...



  Thanks for all you do.  I'll PM you if i have any spelling questions


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Thanks for all you do.  I'll PM you if i have any spelling questions



I appreciate it.    I also read where your quite the recruiting expert on the forum.  Man, what an asset you are.    And I'll certainly PM you should I need any recruiting info...


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

Buck said:


> I appreciate it.    I also read where your quite the recruiting expert on the forum.  Man, what an asset you are.    And I'll certainly PM you should I need any recruiting info...



 No, by no means an expert but i do keep up with it heavily.  Facts are hard to come by around here and when you read something as ridiculous as what i read i had to help the guy out.  Are you stalking me?  Correcting my spelling then reading up on my recruiting......  I thought you were done here captain spellcheck??????


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> No, by no means an expert but i do keep up with it heavily.  Facts are hard to come by around here and when you read something as ridiculous as what i read i had to help the guy out.  Are you stalking me?  Correcting my spelling then reading up on my recruiting......  I thought you were done here captain spellcheck??????



Dang, who has their feelings hurt?    Last I checked this was a public forum and was open for all to read.  There's plenty of SC threads open and this one has nothing to do about SC football.  In fact, you called me a Troll, twice now!    I'm at a total loss for words...


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

Ive told you twice my feelings arent hurt, youre reaching too hard to impress yourself by asking that question.  It is a public forum where i was talking about GA/UT football till you and your awesome wisdom come in to correct my spelling...thanks again for your service.  If you would read and forget the spelling youd see i havent called you a troll the first time,  i stated youve corrected my spelling and found that im a recruiting "expert" as you say......  For the third time, my feeling arent hurt and i can see why youre at a loss for words, youve quit with the spellcheck, what else is there for you to do on a sports forum?  Like i said, why dont you post and leave my spelling and recruiting to me?  But if you must and it gives you something to do go right ahead, you just look like bobo with a playbook doing it.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Ive told you twice my feelings arent hurt, youre reaching too hard to impress yourself by asking that question.  It is a public forum where i was talking about GA/UT football till you and your awesome wisdom come in to correct my spelling...thanks again for your service.  If you would read and forget the spelling youd see i havent called you a troll the first time,  i stated youve corrected my spelling and found that im a recruiting "expert" as you say......  For the third time, my feeling arent hurt and i can see why youre at a loss for words, youve quit with the spellcheck, what else is there for you to do on a sports forum?  Like i said, why dont you post and leave my spelling and recruiting to me?  But if you must and it gives you something to do go right ahead, you just look like bobo with a playbook doing it.



 

Here dude, go rescue this thread before it sinks to page 3...   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=648513


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I will make any wager you 3 want that UT will have more then 279 yards in the UGA game . That's all they had against UF and they got almost half of them in the 4th when the game was over. That great UGA defense gave up 138 yards in the 4th quarter to USCe offense. Of course you guys think your defense is better your bias.





ACguy said:


> DSGB said they were pretty even and you said you agreed. If the defenses are even then UGA should  hold them to similar  yards . I will move the bet up to 300 yards. UGA will probly give up _twice as many yards_ in the first 3 quarters to UT then UF did.
> 
> USCe did get a lot of points off turn overs but they also had 138 yards in the 4th quarter against UGA's defense. USCe had the ball 3 times on offense in the 4th quarter and they had 2 scores a FG and TD both time they took the ball from their own 20 to score . The third position they ran the clock out to win the game. The defense had it's chance to win the game in the 4th quarter and they couldn't stop USCe offense.





ACguy said:


> Just like I said UGA's defense gave up more yards in the first half then UF did in the first 3 quarters. The yards UT got against UF in the 4th when the game was over was the only reason it was close.
> 
> 
> Hopefully UF's below average QB will be back to play this defense . I am sure he would like a chance to beat UGA and Murray *again* .




You may want to re-read what you wrote, 'cause that ain't what you said.........

Like I said, we'll find out in a few weeks - head-to-head!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2011)

Buck said:


> Here dude, go rescue this thread before it sinks to page 3...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=648513


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2011)

DSGB said:


> You may want to re-read what you wrote, 'cause that ain't what you said.........
> 
> Like I said, we'll find out in a few weeks - head-to-head!



Oh my.


----------



## gin house (Oct 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


>



  Just remember   4-2..........5-1 and we can finally start playing football, we found our offense.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> Just remember   4-2..........5-1 and we can finally start playing football, we found our offense.



Whatever.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 10, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> Dawgs minus 1 point is where it is at. Dawgs have new life in the east and take advantage of the help they have been given. UGA wins this one outright.



I hate to say it, but I told yall so


----------



## gin house (Oct 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever.



 Liven up a little, i know you can do better than that.


----------

